# best internet service?



## villamanni (Jan 21, 2015)

i have reasonably fasts but sometimes spotty internet service through TIM. people in town suggest i try a Sky Italia satellite connection. it apparently is faster and requires a downpayment for the dish but much lower monthly costs. i'm concerned about outages during storms. does anyone have any experience with Sky internet? thanks.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sky leave well alone . its like a bad smell imposible to leave behind you signe for life imposible to cancel if you want to beware


----------



## mauri (Jan 26, 2015)

no one ever tried that! I would be careful to try such a service about which little is known


----------



## Denis Campoli (Mar 1, 2015)

I had no idea Sky Italia were doing broadband via satellite, in fact I'm convinced they're not. I know a few companies doing it but it's pretty expensive and there are usually download limits. Not for me anyway.
Is it Alice you have?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

we have broadband from italcom brill


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Denis Campoli said:


> I had no idea Sky Italia were doing broadband via satellite, in fact I'm convinced they're not. I know a few companies doing it but it's pretty expensive and there are usually download limits. Not for me anyway.
> Is it Alice you have?



This? Sky e Fastweb: offerta linea internet veloce, voce e TV | Sky


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

That's fastweb service.

If you're outside of the dsl coverage areas your choices are limited. Ask your neighbors what they use. The OP was most likely using a TIM dongle/Mifi device. He is likely in an area with no DSL/fibre.


----------



## andreavda (Mar 4, 2015)

Infostrada
Fastweb
Tiscali

these usually work fine, but you need to be connected in ULL


----------



## Melindalaar (Mar 10, 2015)

We have a satellite dish through Fidoka in Le Marche and usually get acceptable download speeds to be able to stream UK TV programmes


----------



## andreavda (Mar 4, 2015)

Melindalaar said:


> We have a satellite dish through Fidoka in Le Marche and usually get acceptable download speeds to be able to stream UK TV programmes


I'm afraid Fidoka doesn't work through a satellite dish


----------



## eamonnroma (Apr 24, 2013)

pudd 2 said:


> sky leave well alone . its like a bad smell imposible to leave behind you signe for life imposible to cancel if you want to beware


I agree - keep away from Sky and Fastweb.


----------



## eamonnroma (Apr 24, 2013)

The answer is really that it depends where you live. You need to ask neighbours...


----------

